# Help - Scenic Route to South France



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

We are off the the Med for three weeks in September - and are asking for advice on a scenic route on the Eastern side of France to get there.

We would like to avoid the toll roads where possible as we intend to amble down in three days or so.

As a bonus, any suggestions on sites or Aires (not too organised or glitzy) along the route and when we get there would be great.

We are not too bothered which part of the coast - as we would like to mooch along and enjoy a couple or three days in one spot - then move on again.

My co-driver would like to be as near the sea as possible as she is a real water baby. I think she was a mermaid in a previous life!

Thanks

David...........(Spindrifter)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

When going north or south and trying to get around 350 miles a day under my belt, I've always been pleased to stop at Camping a la Ferme des Hautes.
Database ID 790
Just south of Troyes - dept 10 - Champagne - Ardenne.
374 miles from Dunkerque.

Small, clean and tranquil.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

You are going at one of the best times, as it is wine harvest time. A route we have done is to start in Alsace around Colmar, moving on down into Burgundy stopping in Beaune and then into the Rhone Valley stopping wherever you fancy. The national routes can be busy with tractors hauling grapes but there is a huge buzz when things are happening. Three days should be plenty unless you keep stopping to take snaps. France Passion sometimes restrict access during the harvest so just be mindful of this and check the guide, assuming you are members of course. You should consider joining if you are not already a member as it provides great value and you get to see the real France really close.

Noel


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

tonyt & tincan

Thanks for info - that really is helpful. 

We do belong to French Passion. That sounds the way to go - forgot it was grape harvest time. Should be lots of fun on the way down.

Any more advice from forum members would be great.

Thanks again

David


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi David,

We are off down there in Sept as well. In the past we have travelled along the RN roads N77, N71, N6 etc. and following alongside the Autoroutes. Usually very quiet and toll free. There are some really nice Aires along the route. Gurgy near Auxerre is a lovely spot. There are loads of Aires along the Rhone valley, several good France Passion sites.

You won't find too many Aires on the Eastern side of the Riviera but some really nice ones west of Cannes around St Tropez.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Agree Colmar is a nice town, so is Metz... 
At Mullhouse [ there is a good car museum there]

There is a aire canal side with electric for 5 euro at Charmes near Gerardmer. (OK nothing special) get there after 7pm and be gone early you probably won't have to pay!

Annecy is really nice, although the official aire is very tight, so much so if someone sneezes in the next truck... you'll hear it! Park instead at the side of the river with the other MH's [get there early]

Grenoble is a larger interesting town... FREE war museum, and the 'kak your pants' teleferique cable car... got to be done!

If your other half likes the sea, then the private 7 euro a day aire at Tamaris plage just round the corner from St. Tropez is great, you are 20 seconds walk to the beach. We stayed a week last time... it was a hard life... going to the beach, having a swin, back to the truck for cheese & wine, then back to beach again... I know... it was hell! 

Picture is the teleferiques

Wilse


----------

